# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity Box BEST v1.55 : Added XGold 223 platform support

## mohamed73

*Infinity Box BEST v1.55* : *Added XGold 223 platform support*    

> - *USB Flashing Improved*
>   - USB loaders updated
>   - Maemo/MeeGo error handling improved 
> - *XG223 platform flashing support added*
>    * *Dead flashing and Normal Flashing supported*
>    * *MMC flashing supported (sd card)* 
> - *XG223 RPL operations supported*
>    * CRT read added (NPC/CCC/HWC)
>    * Simlock and e.t.c. backup and writing (SLD/CMLA) 
> ...

 *XG223 Notes :*  *If in phone inserted PASSWORD protected MMC - IT WILL NOT BOOT!!! Remove MMC first, if will get stuck on booting.*
For Force Local - use read RPL , no need select XG213
Some MMC cards CAN'T be flashed - use other MMC file or other SD card (standart - 2gb , max - 4gb)
For Flash MMC content - select it as CNT3 file  *Few tests here :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
As always, new version on Our Server : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Direct link : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## أحمد الامام

مشكور صديقنااااا

----------

